# Where can I order Tru-oil in Canada?



## liddokun (Oct 20, 2009)

I can't find anywhere I can order it online. American places won't ship cross the border. I've looked all over the web, the stores listed don't list Tru-oil on their online store. 

Does anyone know an online store in Canada I can order from?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Available in gun and sports shooting stores in just about any town.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

the bass pro shop in vaughn mills has it-
if you drive, youre practically there already, if not, youve got public transit- 
i nicked this from yahoo answers-
Q-Mississauga TO Vaughan Mills??!?
A-I would hop on a GO bus from Square One in Mississauga to York University in North York. Then I would go on another GO bus from York to the Rutherford GO Station and then take a city bus from there. Here is the GO transit website: Redirect to GOTransit.com English home page


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

:smilie_flagge17:i have seen loads of it at wal mart in the outdoor section in spray can , this fall .,,,,,,i bough a few cans myself


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

I've seen the spray cans in WalMart stores...Do you find the spray better than the liquid?


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

I HAVE NOT TRYIED tru oil at all in any form i was saving it for a rainy day i guess maybe this summer


----------



## liddokun (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow, never knew they had it at Wal mart of Bass pro shops. I must check out both!


Also, on the topic of tru-oil, does anyone know if it's possible to finish a neck in tru-oil and also apply a waterslide decal on it? How would one go about doing this?


----------



## David Roberts (Dec 20, 2010)

*Tru Oil Gun Finish*

You can buy this at Bass Pro Shop in Vaughan Mills Plaza. Rutherford Road & Hwy 400.


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

I have been experimenting with Tru-oil for an upcoming built. With regard to waterslide decal I would spray front of headstock with coats of clear lacquer then treat neck with Tru-oil. Any that gets onto Lacquer can be wiped off with Naptha. The difference in appearance will be minimal as the edges break up surface and disguise the different finishes. You can then lacquer over the decal which you cannot do over oil. This is certainly my plan for my project.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Jocko said:


> I have been experimenting with Tru-oil for an upcoming built. With regard to waterslide decal I would spray front of headstock with coats of clear lacquer then treat neck with Tru-oil. Any that gets onto Lacquer can be wiped off with Naptha. The difference in appearance will be minimal as the edges break up surface and disguise the different finishes. You can then lacquer over the decal which you cannot do over oil. This is certainly my plan for my project.


i would tru-oil the whole thing, myself-
then apply the decal, then either tru-oil, or spray the headstock face with lacquer.
just makes it easier, really.
no need to wipe the extra oil off the lacquer, and the lacquer over tru-oil will be fine.
spraying the clear over a decal is easier than tru-oiling over one, but both are do-able.


----------



## g.rotten (Oct 14, 2011)

Does anyone know if the Tru-oil will react with plastic binding?. The Tele I'm building right now I plan to use binding on, so I want to make sure I use the right finish. I'm not an experienced builder/wood worker, & want to make sure I don't melt the binding with some kind of harsh product.


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

What would the difference in finish between Tru-oil and tung oil? Tung oil is easy to find, easy to use and looks great.


----------



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

I found a great selection of birchwood casey products, including tru-oil at the local Cabellas. I suppose any gun store would have it though.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

g.rotten said:


> Does anyone know if the Tru-oil will react with plastic binding?. The Tele I'm building right now I plan to use binding on, so I want to make sure I use the right finish. I'm not an experienced builder/wood worker, & want to make sure I don't melt the binding with some kind of harsh product.


it is fine over binding.
will slightly yellow the colour though, as tru-oil has a bit of an amber tone to it.



> What would the difference in finish between Tru-oil and tung oil? Tung oil is easy to find, easy to use and looks great.


tru-oil dries faster, and it is a harder finish.


----------

